# Any Lovers of the Organ Here?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Among the many forms of serious music that I enjoy, as a solo instrument, I really love the organ, and also a wonderful radio program on the "king of instruments" called Pipedreams. While the solo piano is great, and you do get to observe the performer while at an organ recital you really don't, the different temperments and voicing of instruments makes the organ a wonderful instrument to hear.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I love the pipe organ.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

I liked the organ grinder that made his way through our South American neighborhood every weekend. The novelty wore off after a few months.

.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*Big in France.*

*Any Lovers of the Organ Here?*

YES, count me in Joe, truly 'The King of Intstruments', when I was exploring classical music and available LPs years ago, I kept turning over reams of record covers, French Organ music vol 11780 to infinity, it was endless wall to wall organ recordings from France.

If the French were not writing it, Andrew Gide, Saint Saens, (Symphony No 3, with one of the greatest melodies in the history of the world), Tournemiere, who can take your brain away just when you think you're thinking about other stuff and Messian more recently, they also make great recordings of other peoples compositions, I heard some Bach played by Clare Alain from some provincial church in France, absolutely awesome, had me wishing for surround sound with a dummy set of pedals and dummy keyboard with stops attached to my desk.

F.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I know that some of our forum regulars are gay men, so I can't stop giggling at your subject line...

Taking it more literally - I always enjoyed hearing concerts on the Wanamaker Organ, which at one time was the world's largest. The John Wanamaker Store in Philadelphia is also the home of the world's largest ringable bell.


----------



## Viniator3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep, it rules. Bach owns it.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Here in California, we have a few extraordinary 1920s Wurlitzers that are still inside movie palaces from the era. They're played fairly regularly.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I love jazzy Hammond Organ instrumentals.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

outrigger said:


> I love jazzy Hammond Organ instrumentals.


Georgie Fame!:aportnoy:

I have never liked classical organ music...reminds me of a funeral or a really bad horror movie. I don't love any organ other than my own.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Franko said:


> *Any Lovers of the Organ Here?*
> 
> YES, count me in Joe, truly 'The King of Intstruments', when I was exploring classical music and available LPs years ago, I kept turning over reams of record covers, French Organ music vol 11780 to infinity, it was endless wall to wall organ recordings from France.
> 
> ...


Franko,

Your city, London, is a great place to hear organ music. It makes for a wonderful Sunday afternoon catching organ concerts between 3 and 5 PM anytime of the year except summer. The only problem is which to catch and which to miss.

Joe


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Organ Loft radio show*

If you enjoy organ music, be sure to listen to The Organ Loft on KING 98.1 FM in Seattle, Sunday nights, 10-11 Pacific. You can also listen online at www.king.org.

Cheers.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes. I love The Organ. I started playing The Organ a number of years ago.

Sometimes I visit friends. I enjoy playing Their Organ as well.

Yes, *beautiful music *can be made when The Organ is played.

B.A.B.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> Yes. I love The Organ. I started playing The Organ a number of years ago.
> 
> Sometimes I visit friends. I enjoy playing Their Organ as well.
> 
> ...


And this is supposed to be the "White Tie" Forum......


----------



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

The organ is a fantastic instrument when played well and a real joy to watch if you ever get chance to go up in an organ loft. A very goof friend of mine Christian Wilson who was a Westminster Abbey Chorister too, is a ridiculously talented organist and plays all over the World, so if you get chance to see him he is definitely worth the time.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I have just returned from a lunchtime organ-choir Christmas music concert. I do like the organ and Bach and Handel.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I suppose my name gives it away, but I enjoy the organ. I play the electric variety myself, but I love the sound of the real thing when I am able to hear it.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

BarringtonAyre said:


> The organ is a fantastic instrument when played well and a real joy to watch if you ever get chance to go up in an organ loft. A very goof friend of mine Christian Wilson who was a Westminster Abbey Chorister too, is a ridiculously talented organist and plays all over the World, so if you get chance to see him he is definitely worth the time.


Of course, the organ is "The King of Instruments" but the one problem is that you actually don't see what the performer is doing, as with a piano or violin recital, but the sound is out of this world. I have said many times, and I think I am right, if only people who love "crazy out of control" music would listen to some classical music they would see that it is the most challenging, wild, insane, thrilling music you could ever possibly hope to hear. The organ played well is an out of this world experience, but people stunted by pop music never have a chance to take it to a higher level, and they miss out.


----------

